# resume critique



## dkrueger (Jul 27, 2012)

Would you please critique my resume?  I have put my resume out there a few times with no luck.  I am wondering if I should seek out the assistance of a professional writer...  Thank you very much in advance for your input!


Diane Krueger, RN, BSN, CMSRN
234 Pine Terrace
West Palm Beach, FL  33405
Phone:  561-420-9006
Email:  xdiane.kruegerx@yahoo.com

Career Objective

To expand upon my career as health care professional in an exciting position as a Medical Auditor bringing my medical acumen, strong attention to detail and personal attributes of enthusiasm and motivation to grow into the organization.

Key Skills

•	Highly skilled Registered Nurse in a broad spectrum of medical and surgical areas
•	Excellent communication, organizational and analytical skills
•	Strong willed and goal oriented individual with emphasis on accuracy
•	Sound analytical, data interpretation and inspection abilities
•	Proficient with Microsoft Office applications and electronic medical records systems
•	Flexibility to work effectively independently and as a team

Educational Qualifications

Bachelor of Science in Nursing, Viterbo University, May 1996

Specialty Certification, CMSRN (Certified Medical-Surgical Registered Nurse), June 2007

Currently enrolled in CPC (Certified Professional Coder) prep course offered by the AAPC (American Association of Professional Coders).  Registered to sit for the CPC credentialing exam on September 22, 2012.


Nursing Experience

Jupiter Medical Center, Jupiter, FL
Staff Nurse, Telemetry, July 2009 - present
Staff Nurse, Medical-Surgical, June 2007 - July 2009

Rush University Medical Center, Chicago, IL
Staff Nurse, Supplemental Staffing Float Pool, September 2002 â€“ June 2007

St. Mary's Hospital, La Crosse, WI
Staff Nurse, Medical-Surgical, September 1998 â€“ September 2002

Franciscan-Skemp Healthcare, Milwaukee, WI
Staff Nurse, Medical-Surgical, January 1997 â€“ May 1998

Lakeview Health Center, West Salem, WI
Charge Nurse, May 1996 â€“ May 1998



References available upon request.


----------



## mcnaryk (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Diane-
Employers may be wondering (as I am) why the swtich from nursing into coding? Maybe adding a statement to your career objective about wanting to expand upon front office knowledge or learn a new aspect of the healthcare field, something like that. Your nursing background is impressive, but is back office. Coding is front office-kind of a different world. You need to let the prospective employer know how and why you want to merge the two. Good luck!


----------



## cfitzgibbons (Jul 27, 2012)

Diane,

I would revise your objective as Kristina suggested.  I would suggest re-organize your format to place your job experience first, as I think that is what employers are really interested.  I think that with your nursing background and now your CPC education, you will have no problem finding something that will utilize all of your experience and skills.

Good luck.

Colleen Fitzgibbons CPC


----------



## charissesimone (Aug 3, 2012)

dkrueger said:


> Would you please critique my resume?  I have put my resume out there a few times with no luck.  I am wondering if I should seek out the assistance of a professional writer...  Thank you very much in advance for your input!
> 
> 
> Diane Krueger, RN, BSN, CMSRN
> ...


*You should add you job descriptions by detailing what you worked duties were. ( copy your email & will contact u soon as I do remote coding from home & auditoring.

*Add summary of qualifications, Skill Highlights,  Coding Specialities -see my samples off my resume 

Summary of Qualifications:
*Outstanding diplomacy that consistently produces win-win results for the customer and the company.
*Natural problem solving skills that create both practical and agreeable solutions.
*Consistently exceeded personal sales quotas & inspired sales team members to meet sales group goals.
*Strong organizational skills with the ability to multi-task and prioritize projects in timely manner to meet deadlines.
*Ability to work well independently and with others in a team environment to overcome goals and excels at new ideas.
*Certified Coding Specialist (CCS) - Approved by American Health Systems Information Management Association

Skill Highlights
Over 5 years extensive medical coding/auditor experience of Inpatient, Outpatient, APC (Same Day) and ER records:
5 years Inpatient coding of DRG’s, POA, Acute care, Rehabilitation, SNF, and Home Health facilities.
5 years Outpatient coding in outpatient hospitals and physician medical billing offices for accuracy of coding guidelines.
5 yrs Emergency Room Coding of which has included E/M with application of appropriate modifiers to coding guidelines.
5 yrs Ambulatory (Same Day) Payment Classification / (APC’s) Coding for surgical coding in Outpatient facilities.

Coding Specialties
Oncology (Cancers), OB/Gyn, Maternity, Orthopedics, Spinal, Internal Medicine, Trauma, Pediatrics, Ophthalmology, HCC (Hierarchy)-Medicare, Gastrointestinal, Injects, Anesthesia, DRG, MS-DRG, Interventional Radiology, Plastics and Reconstructive Surgery, Otolaryngology, Cardiovascular and Thoracic Surgery, Family Practice Medicine, E/M


----------



## Leandra (Aug 3, 2012)

dkrueger said:


> Would you please critique my resume?  I have put my resume out there a few times with no luck.  I am wondering if I should seek out the assistance of a professional writer...  Thank you very much in advance for your input!
> 
> 
> Diane Krueger, RN, BSN, CMSRN
> ...



Isn't it American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)?


----------



## mcnaryk (Aug 8, 2012)

Leandra said:


> Isn't it American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)?



Good catch Leandra! I missed that...


----------



## crittersitter (Aug 8, 2012)

I teach Career Development along with Billing and Coding at our local college and one of the things I always recommend is print off the job description of the coding position you want.  Then highlight all of the "key" words within the posting that name what experience, skills and traits they are looking for.  Then go back and plug those words in to your resume and /or cover letter.  Often times your resume is simply kicked out of the system because it doesn't match the key words.  Also, keep you resume simple and easy to read.  Recruiters spend no more than about 30 seconds looking at your resume.  If it's too wordy it'll be tossed.  Lastly, as others have stated, change your objective a bit and push your coding skills.

Good luck!


----------



## susiekay (Aug 16, 2012)

You have Milwaukee and La Crosse turned around.  Franciscan Skemp is in La Crosse and St. Mary's is in Milwaukee.

Sue


----------

